# Oculus Rift (VR headset)



## αshɘs (Jan 11, 2013)

edit: 

Launching Q1 '16 and recommended specs and screen res (same as the HTC Vive)




---

After seeing these two interviews figured this could warrant a thread.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCB19lzAXS8#t=1147s[/YOUTUBE]

starts @ 19:06

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpV7qq1vyd4[/YOUTUBE]

visit their  page for more info

Dev kits are shipping in March.

Games supported right now are Doom 3 BFG and Hawken. Star Citizen will also feature this. Others to follow. Unity and UE 3 are integrated. Currently for PC and mobile.

there's also a driver called Vireio Perception



Games currently with full or partial support:
- Left 4 Dead
- Half-Life 2
- Portal 2
- Skyrim
- Mirror's Edge
- AaaaAAAAA!!!!!!!!
- Unreal Tournament 3
- Dear Esther
- DiRT 2

seems cool. What do you think?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2013)

Seems cool, but at the same time, we had a VR interest surge years ago, but it faded. I expect the same as the 3D boom a few years ago. Nobody wants to buy plastic to put on their heads and play games.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 12, 2013)

And the first step to SAO was taken...

Seriously though, seems uncomfortable. Strapping something to my head and keeping it from sliding constantly seems like a pain, especially if I'm trying to murder dragons in Skyrim.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 12, 2013)

I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 13, 2013)

fucking lol



would you buy it now?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 13, 2013)

I would buy it just to play Amnesia on it.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 15, 2013)

It's an interesting tech, though I'll wait to see how they implement some of the suggested changes and address current issues.

Playing Dead Space games with it would be quite an experience.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2013)

looks like TF2 is going to get ported to this too



it just hit me, how are going to handle aiming in these type of games? Is going to get locked to headtracking or used in the old-fashioned mouse/analogue stick way? The former doesn't seem so precise and fast enough and moving your head constantly to adjust aiming sounds tiresome, while the later seems a bit complicated


----------



## Stringer (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah that's probably the tech's most challenging facet. Conventional controllers will be unpractical, won't really provide an optimal gameplay. I would go for handheld motion sensing devices similar to the wii remote. 

I'm definitely interested to see how devs tackle it.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2013)

so, yeah, TF2 and the Rift

Link removed


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2013)

unboxing


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Apr 3, 2013)

Been keeping an eye on this for quite a while. Has the potential to be really great.


----------



## αshɘs (May 10, 2013)

HL 2 gets official OR support



can't wait for some vids. The Vireio driver version vids weren't great, this should be a lot better.

also, apparently this is what Ludwig said about Portal: "We've tried. You don't want it. Everyone gets sick."


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> HL 2 gets official OR support
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, I get sick just by playing _NORMAL_ Portal. I have never been able to finish it. 



I... I want to play Skyrim on it.


----------



## αshɘs (May 11, 2013)

Sykrim has a hacked in support atm


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Sykrim has a hacked in support atm


----------



## αshɘs (May 11, 2013)

I'm not sure. Maybe look around in the OR forums? The calibration probably takes some time.

so I hear HL2 and Doom 3 are really cool with this


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 11, 2013)

1080p version shown at E3


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2013)

I think this is finally the very first step in the direction of what people really envisioned VR to be.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 7, 2013)

> With HD comes a number of other possibilities as well. Iribe strapped the Rift to my head and fired up the Man of Steel trailer, which I had watched in high definition in a theater. Oculus' Virtual Cinema makes it look and feel like you're in a movie theater, from the seats to the lights in the aisles. (No popcorn, though, a problem I told Iribe to remedy as soon as possible.) The possibilities here are limitless: Iribe noted the possibility of filling the movie theater with your Oculus friends and watching the movie together, or even moving seats to get the perfect perspective. It's an immersive, active experience, and it looks far better in 1080p than anything we've seen on the Rift before. When Oculus can put a 1080p screen on each eye, or go even higher-res than that, the Rift could pretty quickly keep you away from the movie theater — just strap the theater to your face.



Oh my god yes.

I'm gonna have the creepiest avatar in the world, and I'll find a way to scare the shit out of my Rift audience friends.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 7, 2013)

No you don't


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I think this is finally the very first step in the direction of what people really envisioned VR to be.



The tech has started to catch up 10-15 years it should be possible enough to reach the levels which we imagined it. Tech just has to get smaller.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 7, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> No you don't



I'd be surprised if everyone and their mothers weren't using creepy avatars on release day. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> The tech has started to catch up 10-15 years it should be possible enough to reach the levels which we imagined it. Tech just has to get smaller.



I remember buying a "virtual reality" headset when I was a kid. It was actually just a helmet that covers your face. Then these light-up stickers turn on, indicating where to punch with their janky motion controller thing that never worked. There we 3 stickers on it. Left, middle, and right. 

That was the whole game. 

Just punch left, ahead of you, or to the right. 

It's nice to see how far VR has come since then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I remember buying a "virtual reality" headset when I was a kid. It was actually just a helmet that covers your face. Then these light-up stickers turn on, indicating where to punch with their janky motion controller thing that never worked. There we 3 stickers on it. Left, middle, and right.
> 
> That was the whole game.
> 
> ...



As long as we don'tbefore then we should be able to come close in our lifetimes.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 7, 2013)

But how much longer before we can digitize ourselves


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> But how much longer before we can digitize ourselves



Well there was a book I read that worked like the matrix.
Was it before the matrix came out?
Anyway people loved it so much they stayed jacked in forever to the point the couldn't leave else they'd die.
Well it was when I was younger so I forget the book...

I'm not sure we'll live long enough for that as humans...


----------



## Alicia (Aug 7, 2013)

Honestly, I wouldn't want to plug my brain into these VR machines. If things go haywire you're screwed. I'd rather stick to peripherals like the oculus rift.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh shit


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Sep 3, 2013)

They should make this next gen console compatible.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 3, 2013)

The second those consoles get cracked, expect some sort of unofficial support. 

As for official stuff, that falls to Microsoft/Nintendo/Sony to patch their shit to recognize the device. From there, you've got to convince development studios to have their games support it.

Lots of issues to take into account, but one big one is scale. When you wear this thing, you're supposed to be immersed. If everything in your world is like twice the size of real-life stuff, that immersion is broken. Some dev studios may not have the means to go back and rework all their models to proper sizes. PC gaming studios have a bit of an advantage here where they won't have a first party like Microsoft breathing down their neck to make them support it.

Then there's the business side of things that would have to be worked out. That'd be a nightmare.

A more likely scenario is Microsoft/Sony/Nintendo rushing their R&D departments to copy the design and throw their own spin on it.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2013)

It's not like right now many console games could support it. If you want it to be immersive (and why wouldn"t you lol) you need steady 60fps and native resolution wouldn't hurt either. Right now many launch games seem to have problems hitting 1080p and steady framerates.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 3, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> The second those consoles get cracked, expect some sort of unofficial support.
> 
> As for official stuff, that falls to Microsoft/Nintendo/Sony to patch their shit to recognize the device. From there, you've got to convince development studios to have their games support it.
> 
> ...





αshɘs said:


> It's not like right now many console games could support it. If you want it to be immersive (and why wouldn"t you lol) you need steady 60fps and native resolution wouldn't hurt either. Right now many launch games seem to have problems hitting 1080p and steady framerates.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2013)

welp


----------



## soulnova (Sep 3, 2013)

I had heard about that already. They say is not as impressive as the Occulus Rift. Or perhaps is another prototype? 

I still have my hopes on the OR.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 3, 2013)

I'll be able to play Strike Suit Zero and Infinity with this 

//HbS


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

Tried it, that shits heavy on the head. Also not a fan of putting a screen so freaking close to my eyes. Excellent research equipment though.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2013)

Did you try it at PAX? What was the game you tried it with? Hawken?

People have been praising the experience with Doom 3 and HL2 on the Rift. But those don't get shown at these cons.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 3, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> welp



Hopefully it turns out to be good. It'd be nice to see some competition early on in the VR market. Only means a better product for us in the end.



ShadowReij said:


> Tried it, that shits heavy on the head. Also not a fan of putting a screen so freaking close to my eyes. Excellent research equipment though.



Keep in mind, that's just a prototype. The consumer version is supposed to be lighter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2013)

Carmack is working on this shit now. Get ready for Doom 4 being the ultimate experience with this shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 3, 2013)

> Doom 4



It's just gonna be a black screen with screaming monsters.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2013)

If the rumors are to believed Doom 4 is having troubled development :/


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> If the rumors are to believed Doom 4 is having troubled development :/



Not even a rumor, in QuakeCon, they said they rebooted the project because it wasn't up to snuff.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Did you try it at PAX? What was the game you tried it with? Hawken?
> 
> People have been praising the experience with Doom 3 and HL2 on the Rift. But those don't get shown at these cons.




Easy. No I didn't try it at Pax. The lab I work at received a dev kit and we're working with it in with our stuff.




Patchouli said:


> Keep in mind, that's just a prototype. The consumer version is supposed to be lighter.


It better, shit was heavy when I had it on my head.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL8e2ujXe8g[/YOUTUBE]

Your puny little neck just couldn't handle the awesomeness of VR


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

I just like to think people would actually to people comfortable wearing it, especially when we demo it with our bot in the museum. 

*drools looking at sig*


----------



## Alicia (Sep 3, 2013)

I do think that I'm going to experience a lot of motion sickness when using the Rift.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 3, 2013)

We should all do neck exercises to prepare for the Rift.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2013)

We should all have taste exercises to prepare for good games.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I do think that I'm going to experience a lot of motion sickness when using the Rift.



I guarantee it, tried a flight simulator. Was getting air sick without the air, shoved that thing off my head quickly.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 4, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> We should all do neck exercises to prepare for the Rift.



Or the folks at oculus should make a stand like the Nintendo virtual boy


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Sep 24, 2013)

heh, this looks interesting:


----------



## little nin (Sep 27, 2013)

We got our hands on it yesterday at Eurogamer. 

Thoughts are here


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2013)

> Finally, somebody has recreated the iconic Death Star trench run from Star Wars' final act for the Oculus Rift. Stationary turrets emerge near the end of the demo, but sadly TIE fighter opposition is non-existent.
> 
> The developer Yavin fun (sorry!) in the video above is Boone Calhoun, though other details are scarce. Presumably Calhoun has not shared the demo beyond this one video demonstration, but we're unable to confirm this at the moment.
> 
> We've attempted to contact Calhoun, whose YouTube page suggests an active presence within the Rift community, and will be sure to relay what we hear back.



Video on link.     Tell me if it's nice. I can't open it at work.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2013)

CES is gonna be cool


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2014)

impressions on the new prototype:


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2014)

CES fucking sucked.

They had some cool TVs and some other shit but man that show was balls as fuck.


Occulus is cool really like the updates.

Wary about the camera though


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 5, 2014)

EVE: Valkyrie is going to be a launch title and is going to be co-published by Oculus


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 11, 2014)

So one of the lead engineers behind the Valve VR project and demo joined Oculus: 

you can read about that demo in  thread

also I haven't posted these in here, just in the Valve thread; VR presentations from SDD


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-2dQoeqVVo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YCBadIVro8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqZZKi4UHuo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vqNpZqnl1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gxizSCnIApQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm pumped.


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2014)

αshɘs said:


>


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2014)

People just want to fuck Lightning.


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> People just want to fuck Lightning.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2014)

huh

Facebook have just acquired Oculus


----------



## Reyes (Mar 25, 2014)

RIP Oculus Rift 

Man, purchased for 2 billion.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2014)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!!1


----------



## Reyes (Mar 25, 2014)

Seriously this came out of no where 

Wonder how Carmack feels


----------



## Reyes (Mar 25, 2014)

Virtual Facebook coming soon.

The Matrix is real.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 25, 2014)

2 billion? I too would sell anything for that money.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2014)

Zidane said:


> RIP Oculus Rift
> 
> Man, purchased for 2 billion.



1.2 billion was stock, non?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 25, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Seriously this came out of no where
> 
> Wonder how Carmack feels




Quite peachy if you ask me:



Source:


----------



## Reyes (Mar 25, 2014)

And with this recent news (may not be the only one), Notch confirmed.Mine craft has been scrapped from OR.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 25, 2014)

Zuckerberg and FB is like a giant troll. 

either that or Zuckerberg plans on world domination.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 25, 2014)

Facebook is the real world Skynet! Oculus Zombies!
Lol.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 25, 2014)

so morpheus wins?


----------



## Enclave (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, seems like Sonys Morpheus now has a whole lot less competition.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2014)

Whelp... its over before it began


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2014)

This is bad for Sony.

Sony definitely wanted to take Morpheus beyond gaming into their whole ecosystem initiative. They're about selling overpriced propietary hardware on the back of content to make obscene amounts of money. 

I always felt VR mattered more outside of gaming than in, outside of gaming was where the real money was

Just look at this. This only matters in games like Skyrim. Or a David Cage title. 



Occulus just assured they've got massive backing for this competition.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, looks like the Oculus Rift and Carmack just got unlimited funding.

Yet this is somehow bad.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2014)

I would have thought that a more gaming centric company would have purchased it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2014)

Dream said:


> I would have thought that a more gaming centric company would have purchased it.



I'd be much more surprised if Amazon didn't do it first. For some reason all of these specific juggernaut companies are branching off to gaming and gaming peripherals.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2014)

VR isnt really suited to gaming... 

Gaming is the trojan horse


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2014)

you should see 4chan reactions, they are hilarious


----------



## Enclave (Mar 25, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> This is bad for Sony.
> 
> Sony definitely wanted to take Morpheus beyond gaming into their whole ecosystem initiative. They're about selling overpriced propietary hardware on the back of content to make obscene amounts of money.
> 
> ...



The issue is that Facebook isn't exactly dear to peoples hearts.  When most hear Facebook bought them their initial thought is "Oh great, how will they use this tech to gather my data further?".  That's not exactly wonderful for a company that wants people to adopt this technology.

I honestly expect more from the Morpheus and Valve (if they ever decide to release the VR tech they apparently have been working on for years) than I do the Rift now.  Have a hell of a lot more trust in Sony and Valve than I do Facebook.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2014)

^ well yeah, fuck Facebook. I'd trust sony over them any day, but Im not a big fan of what Sony's about. I just like their ability to gather people who're passionate about creating. But as a business I've never been to fond of how they operated. 

Same thing with Microsoft. But htye're pushy and they made rare try and become their Mini nintendo so no thank you to that.


But seriously, what is up with Sony now? So many people have left
Link removed


----------



## Enclave (Mar 25, 2014)

Eh, the game industry much like the VFX industry has a high turn over, it's very much in the nature of contract work.  What I find odd is why it's suddenly reported on all the time now.  Probably just for the click bait.

But yeah, that's just the issue regarding Facebook.  Their name alone could easily be enough to dissuade people.  You wouldn't get the same reaction out of people if say Microsoft bought them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2014)

It used to get reported when like heads of teams would leave, but every day now I hear about some other person from some studio leaving( (they're all people focal to some project or another)


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 25, 2014)

aaaaaaaaaaaaand even ID/bethesda and the other houses are utterly pissed off with the VR buying


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2014)

How the fuck does Facebook have the money to buy things worth billions of dollars every other week?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 25, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> How the fuck does Facebook have the money to buy things worth billions of dollars every other week?



The money the world governments pay them every month.


----------



## Flynn (Mar 25, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> How the fuck does Facebook have the money to buy things worth billions of dollars every other week?



The great thing about brand identity is that your stocks become worth a shit ton over time due to investments. Facebook paid $400 million in cash and millions of shares that covered the rest.


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 25, 2014)

Byrd said:


> you should see 4chan reactions, they are hilarious



The music on /v/ just won't stop playing!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2014)

How the fuck does What's App go for 8x the amount that Oculus went for when you can maybe actually make fucking money with the latter?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 26, 2014)

Hahaha you fools payed for devkits

YOU GOT DEV KITS


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2014)

I am sure all those fans will be compensated for their initial investment .


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 26, 2014)

Bet Valve is pissed.  Afaik they were going in hard on this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 26, 2014)

VR is dead



PS4's too weak for it, and Occulus will become FaceRifter and will have ads in it lol selling you DLC


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 26, 2014)

Guys chill,based GabeN and cerny got this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 26, 2014)

Great Article on VR



SteamDB


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2014)

FUCKING FACEBOOK?!

this is outright a disaster

No one get OR

seriously

if you do you're a fucking pleb


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2014)

So much for my Oculust Rift Strike Suit Zero experience. Or HAWKEN. Or pretty much anything where you're a pilot.

Facebook Rift, the future of advertising is here! Now for only 10$ a month you can be a part of a mandatory network, to see your friends like they were there, regardless of the fact you live in the same city and could go out! Ads each minute! Including a direct stream to NSA database.

(according to Engadget):

"In an investors call this afternoon Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg unsurprisingly suggested that possible revenue opportunities from the deal could include advertising in whatever form that might take. Bottom line: if you thought your virtual escape would be a commercial-free zone, think again."

//HbS


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2014)

THE FUTURE

edit: 

WE FACEBOOK NOW




@Hunted
VR strike suit zero would be like the best game ever,


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiZNSzWIaLo[/YOUTUBE]



> "As for exactly how Facebook will monetize Oculus, CEO Mark Zuckerberg said on the call to investors, "We're clearly not a hardware company. We're not going to try to make a profit off of the hardware long-term...*but if we can make this a network where people are communicating, and buying virtual goods, and there might be ads down the line*...that’s where the business could come from."



Fuck.

...That said, if I lead a small team of developers and facebook offered me $800 million in cash and $1.2 billion in stock, I'd take that deal in a heartbeat. Then I'd buy a small island.

Private island > Integrity

That said, maybe it will turn out alright. Maybe not all hope is lost.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 26, 2014)

"We are not going to flash ads at you, track you, or do anything invasive."



I hope the remains the case when it's released.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd like to think that in the short term FB really won't influence this project much. That is CV1 will turn out the way OR planned and with core game support. In the long term though (if CV1 works out well) that more than likely won't be the case and the social stuff will come...

Of course VR isn't only for games and the backing of FB might be good for VR in general, but still....:s


----------



## Enclave (Mar 26, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> "We are not going to flash ads at you, track you, or do anything invasive."
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the remains the case when it's released.



Considering the fact that Facebook has already mentioned beaming ads at us as a potential revenue generator with regards to the Rift?  Makes everything said there just reek of PR lies.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 27, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> "We are not going to flash ads at you, track you, or do anything invasive."


That is a blatant lie. We live in times when "1984" is taken as an instruction manual, rather than a warning.

//HbS


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2014)

That is some mighty forceful naivety he's got going on there.

>company is bought for 2 BILLION dollars by a company with shareholders

>we won't have to compromise ANYTHING


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 28, 2014)

Michael Abrash joined Oculus:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd like to know why people seem to think that Shitbook will suddenly have the Oculus Rift flash adverts directly into your eyes at all times considering that the Oculus Rift is just a fucking monitor with some motion sensors and an IR only camera for positional tracking.

It's a fucking peripheral, not a platform.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 29, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd like to know why people seem to think that Shitbook will suddenly have the Oculus Rift flash adverts directly into your eyes at all times considering that the Oculus Rift is just a fucking monitor with some motion sensors and an IR only camera for positional tracking.
> 
> It's a fucking peripheral, not a platform.


... there is literally nothing stopping them from putting ads on a peripheral hardware. What's your point? You think it's impossible?

Also, it is possible to force logging in somewhere and going through on-line ads to use a peripheral. 

//HbS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2014)

John Carmack is one sneaky friend man





Sony's screwed arent they?

Carmack is super happy about Micheal Abrash joining to boot


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2014)

Since Facebook bought Oculus, all NSFW things are not coming out on it, right? No porn for Oculus? 

//HbS


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2014)

Well, just to let you know. I'm planning on getting myself an Oculus Rift... as soon as I have the money. And I mean it, there's not enough on my bank account to even pay the thing + shipping to Mexico. All I have. 

Anyway... I was looking around for this particular demo to try first.

And I just contacted with the developers to ask if there's a way to make it longer. They happily replied that, YES, the demo auto-scale to the music of your choosing. So... as soon as I get the Oculus, this is the thing I'm going to put in the background:

[YOUTUBE]4PN5JJDh78I[/YOUTUBE]

Somehow, I know I'm going to bawl my eyes out of joy....


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2014)

Zenimax just sued Oculus: 

press release



> ROCKVILLE, Md., May 21, 2014 (BUSINESS WIRE) — ZeniMax Media Inc. and its subsidiary, id Software LLC, filed suit today against Oculus VR, Inc. and its founder, Palmer Luckey, for illegally misappropriating ZeniMax trade secrets relating to virtual reality technology, and infringing ZeniMax copyrights and trademarks. ZeniMax is also asserting claims for breach of contract, unjust enrichment, and unfair competition against the defendants. The suit was filed in federal court in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Texas.
> 
> The suit arises from the defendants' unlawful exploitation of intellectual property, including trade secrets, copyrighted computer code, and technical know-how relating to virtual reality technology that was developed by ZeniMax after years of research and investment. ZeniMax provided this valuable intellectual property to defendants under a binding Non-Disclosure Agreement that specifies such intellectual property is owned exclusively by ZeniMax and cannot be used, disclosed, or transferred to third parties without ZeniMax's approval. ZeniMax's intellectual property has provided the fundamental technology driving the Oculus Rift since its inception. Nevertheless, the defendants refused all requests from ZeniMax for reasonable compensation and continue to use ZeniMax's intellectual property without authorization.
> 
> ...



previous articles about this whole issue. Forgot to post them before, sorry


----------



## αshɘs (May 30, 2014)

interesting


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 4, 2014)

. They're getting massive.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2014)

Tweet


----------



## Enclave (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm having trouble seeing the benefit to tethering your mobile phone to an Oculus Rift.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2014)

You're not tethering your phone to the rift


----------



## Enclave (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm still not seeing the benefit here.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 3, 2014)

>can now put phone onto headset
>see through camera
>use app to make camera target things on screen
>pretend you're a cyborg


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 3, 2014)

Using phone means you can move around while wearing that thing, unlike the sony morpheus or  Rift for PC.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 3, 2014)

So basically finding new and impressive ways to improve the odds of idiots getting hit by cars?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 20, 2014)

Oculus Connect keynote live now



new prototype announced: Crescent Bay


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 3, 2014)

Running With Scissors (Postal devs) support GamerGate


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2014)

I had just found that about that and wanted to share it here. I guess I was late. xD


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (May 16, 2015)

Forgot to update the thread. Launching Q1 '16 and recommended specs and screen res (same as the HTC Vive)


----------

